# CSL brackets posted



## Mom Taxi (Jun 22, 2018)

https://coastsoccer.com/2018/BG15XX.HTM


----------



## Overlap (Jun 25, 2018)

Mom Taxi said:


> https://coastsoccer.com/2018/BG15XX.HTM


couldn't believe how many teams at the 00 level have disbanded! They went from approx. 114 teams just 4 short years ago down to approx. 32 as of their most recent post. Maybe that's where Soccer in general should be looking, why are so many dropping off, is it fee's, boyfriends , driving, coachella, Prom all of the above?


----------



## Dargle (Jun 25, 2018)

Overlap said:


> couldn't believe how many teams at the 00 level have disbanded! They went from approx. 114 teams just 4 short years ago down to approx. 32 as of their most recent post. Maybe that's where Soccer in general should be looking, why are so many dropping off, is it fee's, boyfriends , driving, coachella, Prom all of the above?


Shift to calendar year?  Most of the 2000s were likely on teams with seniors and, with those seniors graduating and going off to college, it seems plausible that the rising seniors born in fall 2000 are either joining GDA/ECNL teams or quitting rather than finding a new CSL team.


----------



## timbuck (Jun 25, 2018)

Here's how I'd look at it:
If I was going into my senior year of high school and was not going to be playing in college -
I'd play high school soccer from November through February and then I'd enjoy time with my high school friends the remainder of the year.  I'd finally take a long vacation with my family over the summer instead of slogging out to Norco on Saturday morning.  And I'd spend the afternoon at the beach with my non-soccer friends before I ship off to college in less than a year.


----------



## 310 (Jun 25, 2018)

Overlap said:


> couldn't believe how many teams at the 00 level have disbanded! They went from approx. 114 teams just 4 short years ago down to approx. 32 as of their most recent post. Maybe that's where Soccer in general should be looking, why are so many dropping off, is it fee's, boyfriends , driving, coachella, Prom all of the above?


Many of the '00 teams from last year were split with a mix of '01 and '00 girls. Since many of the '00 girls have now graduated, those teams transitioned into being '01 teams. Plus some of the other things you mentioned factor in.


----------



## Overlap (Jun 25, 2018)

timbuck said:


> Here's how I'd look at it:
> If I was going into my senior year of high school and was not going to be playing in college -
> I'd play high school soccer from November through February and then I'd enjoy time with my high school friends the remainder of the year.  I'd finally take a long vacation with my family over the summer instead of slogging out to Norco on Saturday morning.  And I'd spend the afternoon at the beach with my non-soccer friends before I ship off to college in less than a year.


yeah, probably right however, you missed, Coachella, Prom, boyfriend, driving and that last SAT/ACT test....


----------



## Frank (Jun 25, 2018)

timbuck said:


> Here's how I'd look at it:
> If I was going into my senior year of high school and was not going to be playing in college -
> I'd play high school soccer from November through February and then I'd enjoy time with my high school friends the remainder of the year.  I'd finally take a long vacation with my family over the summer instead of slogging out to Norco on Saturday morning.  And I'd spend the afternoon at the beach with my non-soccer friends before I ship off to college in less than a year.


Or you could finish your commitment to your teammates and play the last meaningful games you will ever play again in your life.


----------



## Dummy (Jun 25, 2018)

Frank said:


> Or you could finish your commitment to your teammates and play the last meaningful games you will ever play again in your life.


That is not fair to players born in the latter half of 2000.  Most of them have not been on a stable club team since the age change.  Next year offfers them even more pointless change.  The reality is that they will be more likely to be playing with friends that matter to them in meaningful games by playing high school soccer.  They finished their club commitment months ago to players that are now leaving for college.


----------



## timbuck (Jun 25, 2018)

Frank said:


> Or you could finish your commitment to your teammates and play the last meaningful games you will ever play again in your life.


When does the "commitment to your team end?"  Seems that once State Cup is done, you have completed your commitment for that season.
And for some -  Playing for your high school your senior year with and in front of friends might be more meaningful than playing in Norco in front of mom and dad in a Tommy Bahama chair.


----------



## Eagle33 (Jun 25, 2018)

Commitment in club soccer? Have not heard this before


----------



## timbuck (Jun 25, 2018)

More importantly-  When will SCDSL brackets be posted?


----------



## jrcaesar (Jun 25, 2018)

All of the above AND there's also the odd factor of CSL still counting the teams as one year younger than Cal South, State Cup and every other area tournament beginning on Aug. 1 does:
-- e.g., *2005s=*13U in Coast only, 14U in the rest of the soccer-playing country.
--*2000s=*18U in Coast only, 19U everywhere else.

Our team asked about this last year for League Cup. I presume this is because CSL season ends before 12/31 and thus is technically correct for this league. Very strange still.


----------



## Frank (Jun 25, 2018)

Eagle33 said:


> Commitment in club soccer? Have not heard this before


I purposefully said commitment to your teammates.


----------



## Overlap (Jun 25, 2018)

310 said:


> Many of the '00 teams from last year were split with a mix of '01 and '00 girls. Since many of the '00 girls have now graduated, those teams transitioned into being '01 teams. Plus some of the other things you mentioned factor in.





jrcaesar said:


> All of the above AND there's also the odd factor of CSL still counting the teams as one year younger than Cal South, State Cup and every other area tournament beginning on Aug. 1 does:
> -- e.g., *2005s=*13U in Coast only, 14U in the rest of the soccer-playing country.
> --*2000s=*18U in Coast only, 19U everywhere else.
> 
> Our team asked about this last year for League Cup. I presume this is because CSL season ends before 12/31 and thus is technically correct for this league. Very strange still.


2000's are listed as 99 on the brackets that just came out this weekend....


----------



## jrcaesar (Jun 25, 2018)

Overlap said:


> 2000's are listed as 99 on the brackets that just came out this weekend....


I noticed that. The G1999s are a mix of 2000 and 1999 teams, which makes sense since the oldest youth teams in US Youth Soccer will be 2000s. Final fall flight for these '99 teams, I presume?


----------



## Overlap (Jun 25, 2018)

jrcaesar said:


> I noticed that. The G1999s are a mix of 2000 and 1999 teams, which makes sense since the oldest youth teams in US Youth Soccer will be 2000s. Final fall flight for these '99 teams, I presume?


good question as I thought all of the 99's would have already aged out this season...????


----------



## Eagle33 (Jun 26, 2018)

Overlap said:


> good question as I thought all of the 99's would have already aged out this season...????


Not only 99s aged out but so is a lot of 2000s will be starting colleges this Fall


----------



## fotos4u2 (Jun 26, 2018)

The majority of class of 2019 are 2001s.  This class also had an December 1 cutoff for kindergarten in California so there's not as many 2000s who have not graduated.  On my kid's current team we have one player who will be left behind when the rest of the players graduate so that team will disband obviously and she'll have to find another team.  Previous team--4 players.  That has nothing to do with kids quitting for a social life.


----------

